

Announcing Octohat: A New Haskell Wrapper for GitHub's API - jsl
http://www.stackbuilders.com/news/announcing-octohat-a-new-haskell-wrapper-for-github-s-api

======
codygman
Cool! How does this compare to the github[0] library?

0:
[http://hackage.haskell.org/package/github](http://hackage.haskell.org/package/github)

